# Paphiopedilum ceramense



## Ayreon (Apr 17, 2009)

Blooming for the first time.
If I have understood it correct it is a close relative to Paph bullenianum.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice form and color!! :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 17, 2009)

Very Nice :clap::clap:. I have not heard of that species before. I like the green dorsal.

Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

beautiful. That is one tall spike!


----------



## midmichigan (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice bloom it is a very nice looking plant and yes it is Paph bullenianum var celebrensis
I have one of these as well and it just stopped blooming
keep up the good work


----------



## mkline3 (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful! I've never heard of it either, but it is really nice. Great bright colors.


----------



## emydura (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW stunning. Nice form and colour and a beautiful tall spike. Nice compact plant as well.

David


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 17, 2009)

wow... very elegant!


----------



## Elena (Apr 17, 2009)

That's really nice, the colours are great! I also like how compact the plants is.


----------



## Damas (Apr 17, 2009)

It's a beauty ! I love it ! Congrats :drool:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 17, 2009)

I just chuckle & shake my head when small plants send up these tall majestic spikes! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy spike Batman! 
Looks nice n' healthy.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 17, 2009)

Great looking bloom & plant. And what a loooooong neck.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 17, 2009)

It looks a whole lot like P cerveranum from vietnam to me.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10910


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 17, 2009)

That spike is amazing :clap: !

Susan


----------



## raymond (Apr 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice colorful bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2009)

Well formed pretty flower.

I like that tall spike.:clap:


----------



## myxodex (Apr 19, 2009)

beautiful ! I have one of these as a young plant. Cribb has this as bullenianum v celebesense although from Ceram


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't remember hearing of this species, either. It's really quite distinct.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!
I had a celebesense as well, but this plant is more compact and the leaves look different. I prefer this one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't remember hearing of this species, either. It's really quite distinct.


Lance Birk has a picture of this species on page 103 of his first ed. Ayreon's and Lance's don't look alike, the staminodes are way different. Ayreon could you be mis-reading the tag? Could it be P cerveranum


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 20, 2009)

No.. I can read 
But it could have been mislabeled of course.

Anyone have a pictures of cerveranum or ceramense... and I mean the whole plant?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

Your plant looks like my plant. Only mine is too light green do to too much light.


----------



## e-spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting and beautiful.

e-spice


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 20, 2009)

Ayreon said:


> No.. I can read
> But it could have been mislabeled of course.
> 
> Anyone have a pictures of cerveranum or ceramense... and I mean the whole plant?



Pictures and commentary on Paph. cerveranum in this thread:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10910


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

Ayreon,
I'll try to take a picture of the "picture" in Birk's book so you can see the difference.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

OK, I managed to photograph P ceramenis. Ref from The Paphiopedilum Grower's Manual; L. A. Birk; first edition,1983. There is a notice from Lance that form of his book is to be used without his permission.

I will add the pics after I hear from him.


----------



## Lance Birk (Apr 20, 2009)

Go ahead Rick H, make a copy from my book. 

Sorry I don't have time to dig up the slide of P. ceramense, which by the way, is not a valid species. I listed it as a specimen Herr Bundt gave me, he said came from Ceram, in 1978 when I found P. celebesense. I thought we'd see more if it............
and then came CITES


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

I hope this helps. P ceramenis. Ref from The Paphiopedilum Grower's Manual; L. A. Birk; first edition,1983.





ands a bit closer


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2009)

The leaves look like they're spotted. That is really cool.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Quite tall stem!!! Great colour!!!!


----------

